# Tripod w/ Spiked Feet and Air Travel?



## justsomedude (Dec 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever run into issues traveling with spiked feet on a tripod as a carry-on item? I just got some spiked feet for my Manfrotto while visiting family on holiday, and I'm worried TSA will confiscate them. I'm considering shipping them back home so I don't get forced into throwing them away at the airport.

Any advice/experience on this matter? Thanks!


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 23, 2011)

Check them in with your luggage and install them upon arrival?

Leaving them on the tripod might not be a good idea, especially during holidays when security checks are a lot more annoying...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2011)

As long as its in a tripod bag and checked, there should be no problem.


----------



## Flake (Dec 23, 2011)

This is the problem with Manfrotto tripods - everything which should be standard is an extra cost option. On other tripods there are removable rubber feet covering the spikes should you need them. Remember to keep the original rubber feet for your tripod, they are quite expensive should you need to replace them, and the advice to pack the spikes in the checked in baggage is good advice.


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 23, 2011)

I am in the process of researching carry-on solutions and different airline carriers for a trip in July where I'll have to bring a good chunk of gear. Difficult subject I find. I came across several statements in various places that tripods and monopods are a big no-no as a carry-on; spikes or no spikes. Check with TSA (or local equivalent) and the respective carrier. You probably have to check it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2011)

TSA doesn't have published guidance on tripods or monopods. FWIW, I've carried both on US domestic flights (in a Pelican Storm im2500 with camera/lenses, clothes, and toiletries.


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like this varies with interpretation of unspecific rules ("club-like item") and by region. I wouldn't try this or at least call the airline and then confirm at check-in. You certainly don't want the tripod thrown away at the security gate. Or worse.


----------



## stessel tank (Dec 24, 2011)

Coming back in October this year at Tokyo Narita airport only problem i had was the lenght of my tripod a security guard measured it and said it was to long to take on board so i screwed the head off they measured it again it's OK know, did not worry about spiked feet at all


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 24, 2011)

FWIW - the TSA official iPhone app says tripods and monopods are okay as check or carry-on items. Nothing is said about spiked feet.
If you'd like extra assurances, I'd call them: 1-866-289-9673


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 24, 2011)

You probably would not have trouble if they are attached to the tripod. Better if covered by something. 

But All airports have post offices, and an envelope with some stamps does not add much to a travel kit. I've saved my pocket knife once that way, and met a few ladies whose clippers or cigarette lighter needed rescue as well.


----------



## fotoray (Dec 27, 2011)

I've always packed my tripod inside my checked luggage. Adds 4-5 lbs to luggage weight, but completely avoids any security check issues beyond those your checked luggage is always subject to. This way spiked feet don't become an issue. Just easier this way, I think!


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 27, 2011)

stessel tank said:


> Coming back in October this year at Tokyo Narita airport only problem i had was the lenght of my tripod a security guard measured it and said it was to long to take on board so i screwed the head off they measured it again it's OK know, did not worry about spiked feet at all



do you remember what the length threshold was? was it the tripod itself or the bag included


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2011)

I travel with a duffle bag over a suitcase and the tripod always gets checked. Seems like a horribly awkward item to bring on an airplane. Though, I also don't want them to pay any attention to my Kiboko that is usually 15lbs overweight for carry-on. 

As for your question, I am sure it would be a matter of the person you run into at the airport.


CR


----------



## stessel tank (Dec 27, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> stessel tank said:
> 
> 
> > Coming back in October this year at Tokyo Narita airport only problem i had was the lenght of my tripod a security guard measured it and said it was to long to take on board so i screwed the head off they measured it again it's OK know, did not worry about spiked feet at all
> ...


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 27, 2011)

I've carried both a monopod and a tripod on board on an aircraft a number of times... (In Australia, SE Asia and Europe).. I've never had an issue, i assume if you took it without cameras you would seem a bit suspicious haha. But i personally havent had any problems.

I tend to agree with CR guy though when he says he checks it in... on a recent Indian project I had to travel with a couple of tripods, i simple got a big role of bubblewrap and wrapped it around it, wrapped gaffa around that, and put a fragile sticker on it. Simple, cheap and means your don't have to squeeze it into your suitcases/bags.

Just make sure you insure it if it's a pricey one


----------



## KurtStevens (Dec 27, 2011)

I actually have had trouble. I went to Cancun August of '10 and it wasn't a big deal (older manfrotto with showing spikes without any rubber feet and all alum) but when I left Cancun and flew to LA (a stop over in texas first) the TSA fella at the gate was about to take the tripod away from me.

He mentioned it could have been a club like object but I explained (in a very calm manner) that it was just a tripod and I have had no trouble with any other airport that I was at, the 5-6 times I went through security. I was also traveling in a suit, he mentioned since I'm such a polite young man and that I meant no harm that I could continue on without him jacking my $100 pos tripod. 

I'm not really sure where he got polite though. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> As for your question, I am sure it would be a matter of the person you run into at the airport.



That's the main problem right there. Since there's no rule (at least for the TSA) that says tripods/monopods are ok, it's at the discretion of the security agent. Usually not a problem, but you might run into one who skipped their morning coffee...

About the feet, though - if you are going to carry the tripod on (vs. checking), you might want to unscrew the feet. Yes, they're pointy, but scissors less than 4" long are permitted, too. Pointy ends on a long stick _might_ be an issue on a scan.

Personally, I do check the tripod if I'm checking luggage. But I take many trips where I want to bring along my gear but only have a carryon and laptop bag, and that's when I put it in carryon and hope for the best. But the carryon is a Pelican Storm im2500 hard case, so if I'm forced to check it (not unlikely if I'm a late boarder on a full flight) the gear is safe.


----------

